# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  دعوه للجميع .....

## حسان القضاة

الساده اعضاء منتديات الحصن الاردنية يسرني دعوتكم جميعا لحضور حفل زفاف اخي المهندس محمد يوم الجمعه القادم 7-8 إن شاء الله علما بأن سهره الشباب يوم الخميس في عجلون وحفل الزفاف الجمعه في اربد ..نتمنى حضور الجميع ونتمنى اعتبار هذه الدعوه بمثابه دعوه شخصيه لكل عضو في المنتدى .. 
نوماً هنيئا لاطفالكم ولا مانع من اطلاق العيارات الناريه  :Smile:  

حسان & غسان

----------


## المالك الحزين

الف الف الف الف مبروك اخ حسان وعقبالك ان شاء الله 

لا مانع من اطلاق العيارات الناريه

----------


## mylife079

الف مبروك حسان عقبالك

----------


## دموع الورد

مبروك...الف الف مبروك

----------


## ابو عوده

مبروووووووووووووووك حسان  وعقبالك ان شاء الله

----------


## عُبادة

ألف ألف مبروك :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center] 
الف مبروك...
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
ماشي يا مدعومين لا مانع للاطلاق العيارات  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): !!
 :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff: 

الف الف الف الف مبارك يارب عقبال الجميع

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الف الف مبروك وعقبالكو ا يا حسان وغسان

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الف الف مبروووووووك

----------


## دليلة

مبروك وعقبال الجميع

----------


## ميرنا

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ا :Icon31:    على :Smile:   المبادرة :Icon31:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
الف مبروك حسان و غسان .. 
[/align]

----------


## المتميزة



----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

الف الف الف الف الف الف
مبرووووووووك
وعقبالكم

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الف الف مبروووك والتمام عخير ان شاء الله وعقبال عند كل العزابية

----------


## غسان

_الله يباركم فيكم جميعا ..._ 

_بالنسبه للسهره .. كانت النيه بعجلون بس صارت حالة وفاه لجيرانا في عجلون  ... فتم نقلها لاربد ..  وفرنا عليكم المسافات .. بتشرفونا .._

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center]
ألف مبروك .. الله يديم عليكم الفرحة  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ا على المبادرة


 
أي مبادرة .. هاي الصبيه راح تجلطني  :Eh S(2):

----------


## keana

الف الف مبارك 

بس لا مانع من اطلاق العيارات الناريه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## عُبادة

> _الله يباركم فيكم جميعا ..._ 
> 
> _بالنسبه للسهره .. كانت النيه بعجلون بس صارت حالة وفاه لجيرانا في عجلون  ... فتم نقلها لاربد ..  وفرنا عليكم المسافات .. بتشرفونا .._


مصائب قوم عند قوم فؤائد :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 ايات مالك طولي بالك

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
هيني مطول بالي شو عامل أنا  :Cry2: 
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> [align=center] 
> هيني مطول بالي شو عامل أنا 
> [/align]


 :SnipeR (96):  
 :SnipeR (96):  
 :SnipeR (96):   :SnipeR (96):   :SnipeR (96):   :SnipeR (96):   :SnipeR (96):

----------


## جسر الحياة

وعقبال عند حسان والجميع إن شاء الله ..

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center]مبارك والله يتمم بالخير والمحبة وعقبال عندك وعند الجميع انشالله ومشكور على الدعوة اخوي حسان [/align]

----------


## saousana

[align=center]الف مبروك حسان وغسان 
وعقبال عند كل العزابية [/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

غسان دعوتك وصلت 

بكره انا و اسعد قرابتي بنكون عندك ان شاء الله 

وكمان مره 

الف الف مبروووووووووووك

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

الف مبروك وعقبال عندك وعند غسان

----------


## غسان

_الله يبارك فيكم جميعا .. شكرا_ 

_بتمنى من الجميع يشرفونا .. اهلا وسهلا .._

----------


## منيرة الظلام

الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## ســمو المجــــد

[align=center]

مبارك الزواج والله يتمم بالخير والفرح والسعاده 
واشكرك على الدعوه ودام الفرح بيوتكم دائماً[/align]

----------


## mosa

الف مبرووووووووووووووك 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر

----------


## غسان

_الله يببارك فيكم جميعا .._
_ والشكر الكبير للي نورونا احمد الزعبي وعباده واحمد شطناوي .. ومعاذ ملحم .._ 

_ما شاء الله الشباب ما قعدوا قد ما دبكوا .. والصور حتى اروقلهم شوي ان شاء الله بنزلهم_  ..

----------


## المالك الحزين

> _الله يباركم فيكم جميعا ..._ 
> 
> _بالنسبه للسهره .. كانت النيه بعجلون بس صارت حالة وفاه لجيرانا في عجلون  ... فتم نقلها لاربد ..  وفرنا عليكم المسافات .. بتشرفونا .._


الف الف مبروك

----------


## حسان القضاة

[align=center]
كل الشكر للجميع الله يبارك فيكم جميعا وعقبال عندكم ونردلكم اياها بالافراح ان شاء الله والشكر لكل من شاركنا خاصه من شرفنا بالحضور عباده شطناوي واحمد الزعبي ومعاذ ملحم واحمد شطناوي وكل من لم تسمح له ظروفه بالحضور ..كل الشكر والامتنان للجميع
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

ليش هو خلص العرس     :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

وانا الي  كنت لسى بحضر لجية

مرة تانية من تعزمونا خبرونا قبل الموعد بشي عام  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ليش هو خلص العرس 
> 
> وانا الي كنت لسى بحضر لجية
> 
> مرة تانية من تعزمونا خبرونا قبل الموعد بشي عام


 
بعدك بالمنتدى؟ :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## دليلة

> بعدك بالمنتدى؟


لا انت  لازمك الصومال  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------

